# Looking for Story Hour



## Zaarastara (Aug 23, 2006)

There was once a story hour on this site that dealt with a paladin and his love for a succubi.  She was coming into the light and the story dealt with the redemption of the succubi and the paladin's problems with his church.  There was an alienist "sidekick" and a druid in the story as well.  Can any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## pogre (Aug 23, 2006)

The author of the story hour is SepulchraveII. Lady Despina's Virtue is the title. I'll try to dig up a link to the collected story.

Edit: Thanks JR!
Sepulchrave's compiled story hour


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 23, 2006)

Compiled Tales of Wyre (Sepulchrave II)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=58227


----------



## Zaarastara (Aug 23, 2006)

You guys rock!!  Thanks a lot.


----------

